# GT RTS 3 Aufbau



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

Da man das Ganze erst jetzt so richtig als Aufbau bezeichnen kann ein eigenes Thema ;-)

Hier hat alles angefangen.

Mit schwarzen Händen vom Hinterbau polieren tippend endlich ein erstes zeigbares Resultat:







Sattelstütze+Sattel sind natürlich nur der Silhouette wegen eingesteckt.

Was mir immer noch fehlt sind am kahlen Hintern ist die Canti-Wippe und ebenso die Macaronie Cable-Guides... die könnte ich zu Not aber auch nachbauen.
Die Canti-Wippe allerdings ist das größere Problem und Bedarf eines Ausrufes danach: *Wer also so eine Wippe unter seinem Kopfkissen liegen hat, ich wäre froh diese anbauen zu dürfen!*

Beim Zusammenstecken ist mir noch aufgefallen, das zuviel Purple gar nicht geht. Purple-Lenker, Nippel, Schnellspanner... ich glaube das wird wieder alles silber letztendlich.. irgendwie zu sehr Porno ansonsten ;-)

Hoffentlich wirds Wetter morgen ein bischen besser!

Sebastian


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. April 2009)

Mein Typ: Purple Lenker, silberne Sattelstütze (Kore) und schwarzen sattel und Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (18. April 2009)

Sieht gut aus! 
Würde nen Flite in der Rahmenfarbe beziehen....
Gruß


----------



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

Geile Idee!
*DU* würdest mir eine Flite in Rahmenfarbe beziehen?


----------



## divergent! (19. April 2009)

schaut gut aus. wenn du nen purple lenker in günstig brauchst:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Purple-Allo...hash=item230320048043&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

den hab ich am hardtail dran. der liefert auch sehr schnell


----------



## muttipullover (19. April 2009)

Was vestehst du unter einer Cantiwippe?
Sowas:



Gruß Steffen


----------



## trinkdöner (19. April 2009)

@muttipullover
Beim RTS gibt eine spezielle Umlenkung für die Cantis, weil so wenig Platz da ist:







@divergent! + GT-Sassy
purle-Lenker fände ich irgendwie zu verspielt , aber mal schaun wies ausschaut wenn alles andere da ist...






Sebastian


----------



## Davidbelize (19. April 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Was vestehst du unter einer Cantiwippe?
> Sowas:
> 
> 
> ...




ist das teil zu haben?


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. April 2009)

Nackt sieht der lenker echt etwas übertrieben aus. Aber mit Griffen und den anderen Gedöns wird das echt ein Hammer Bike. Vorraus gesetzt Du montiertst eine silberne Sattelstütze und schwarze Reifen+Sattel


----------



## gtbiker (19. April 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Geile Idee!
> *DU* würdest mir eine Flite in Rahmenfarbe beziehen?


Beziehen ist nicht das Ding, eher das finden von passendem Leder....
Ich schau mich mal um.
Gruß


----------



## Davidbelize (19. April 2009)

passende leder gibt es hier............

http://www.leder-grosshandel-engler.de/WirUeberUns.htm   ist bei mir umme ecke.

ne farbe in leder die der nicht hat ,gibt es nicht.   

der laden ist topp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (19. April 2009)

Hab dem Sebastian mittlerweile auch ne PN geschrieben, wenn du das Leder besorgen könntest wäre das natürlich toll! Müsst ihr euch halt abstimmen. Naturleder wäre in der Farbe super, hab bis jetzt nur Kunstleder in der Farbe gefunden.
Gruß


----------



## trinkdöner (19. April 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nackt sieht der lenker echt etwas übertrieben aus. Aber mit Griffen und den anderen Gedöns wird das echt ein Hammer Bike. Vorraus gesetzt Du montiertst eine silberne Sattelstütze und schwarze Reifen+Sattel



Schwarze Reifen, Sattel und silberne Stütze das sieht ja dann aus wie das alte von divergent! 
Vielleicht wirds ein silbernen Lenker mit purple Griffen... Reifen bleiben wohl die Tiogas in amber.

@Davidbelize & gtbiker:
Die Idee mit dem purple Ledersattel finde ich obergeil, so wirds gemacht!
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit frauenpopofreundlichen Sätteln?
Einen Flite kann ich da wohl nicht montieren 
Oder ist der Transalp bequemer?

Und was die Lederauswahl angeht werd ich wohl mal im Laufe der Woche
bei http://www.leder-grosshandel-engler.de anrufen und fragen ob die was passendes da haben.
Wie läuft das dann mit dem Beziehen? Gibts sowas wie ne Anleitung oder wird das Leder einfach nur aufgeklebt?

Grützi, Sebastian


----------



## gtbiker (19. April 2009)

Erfahrung mit "frauenfreundlichen" Sätteln hab ich keine, mein Mädel bekommt jetzt erstmal einen Red X Superlight ohne diese Chrom-Plaste-Dinger. Der sieht bequem aus/fühlt sich bequem an und wiegt nur 202g (zumal ich den für nen 10er bekommen habe). Wie es dann tatsächlich aufm Rad aussieht, who knows....ansonsten liegt hier noch ein Velo Prolite rum.
Ich selber bevorzuge eher was schmäleres und härteres und behaupte stets, dass man länger besser auf was schmälerem sitzt, auch Frauen.

Sattel beziehen kannste am Besten mit Naturleder (Rindsleder)(teuer). Das ist top von der Qualität her und schön dehnbar (und dieser Geruch  (wenn du richtig guten "Stoff" hast)). Wenns du nach dem Gewicht aus bist, kannst du auch Buchbinderleder oder Alcantara nehmen, die sind jedoch empfindlicher (zumal, die paar Gramm....).
Zum kleben kannste Pattex Transparent nehmen, der hält. 
Polsterung überlass ich nur noch Evazote, da das Material sich nicht platt sitzt. Das gibts in 1mm dicken A4 Versionen (ein A4 Bogen langt grade so für nen Flite, bei breiteren Sätteln muss mal halt sauber schneiden und anfügen) in jedem Bastelladen für wenige Cent. Dicker gibts das im Internet. Oder gleich 5mm dick als Isomatte beim Globetrotter.
Ach ja, in meinem Fotoalbum ist ein schwarzer selbstbezogener Flite (und ein "Speedneedle für Arme").
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Gruß T.


----------



## muttipullover (19. April 2009)

Wie wärs damit? 
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...geID=1_m_474da64c1d4fd9.70534835_1_2&idx=5273
Gruß Steffen


----------



## trinkdöner (20. April 2009)

Steffen, Dein Link geht leider net...


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2009)

mir persönlich gefällt es mit den weißen reifen gut. würde mich nach nem sattel ( bezug ) und der gleichen farbe umschauen. lenker in purple und griffe wieder in diesem gelb-weiß ton.

macht den rahmen heller und auffälliger.

bei schwarzen teilen kommt das purple nicht ganz so gut rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

